
Uber and Lyft End Rides in Austin to Protest Fingerprint Background Checks - blondie9x
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/10/technology/uber-and-lyft-stop-rides-in-austin-to-protest-fingerprint-background-checks.html?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=thumb_square&state=standard&contentPlacement=1&version=internal&contentCollection=www.nytimes.com&contentId=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2016%2F05%2F10%2Ftechnology%2Fuber-and-lyft-stop-rides-in-austin-to-protest-fingerprint-background-checks.html&eventName=Watching-article-click&_r=1
======
zer00eyz
I think that Uber and Lyft are doing this as it would present a burden and a
cost on them.

However, were setting up a world where if you have a record your never going
to get a job. People make mistakes, they CAN change... having a job that pays
well is one of the steps to NOT being a repeat offender.

